# OT: A new descending thrill



## ratpick (Jul 31, 2008)

Somewhat OT, except I'd be embarrassed if I was the cyclist who was overtaken 

When descending on two wheels gets pedestrian, here's something new to try..






I saw these guys descending Mt Hamilton (lower bump) as I was climbing about a month ago. One of them had a GoPro but I couldn't find their video. I'm in awe of their abilities and fearlessness!


----------



## ratpick (Jul 31, 2008)

And one with better looking riders (with equal amounts of fearlessness)...





<p><a href="http://vimeo.com/24195442">Carving the Mountains</a> from <a href="http://vimeo.com/juanrayos">Juan Rayos</a> on <a href="http://vimeo.com">Vimeo</a>.</p>


----------



## dutch biker (Jul 30, 2008)

dudes have good balance


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

They're nuts. Man if I was that cyclist I'd just hang the bike up and never ride again. Overtaking on a descent with a bike can already be tricky enough, but on a board? Nuts I say.


----------



## TahoeBC (Mar 11, 2008)

I've seen them on Mount Hamilton as well this year also on Tioga Pass.

One of the crazier things I've seen while climbing up Bonny Doon road about halfway to Bonny Doon. A guy comes flying down on in-line skates, full leathers and a motorcycle helmet. As he approached a corner he put his arms out as air brakes to slow him down, I was floored.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LWLbu1wIIEo&feature=relmfu

This guy is a bit out there


----------



## perttime (Jun 27, 2005)

Some people don't need no wheels to get down from a mountain...






(oops: didn't realise this is the NorCal forum. My location is a bit wrong for that...)


----------



## ratpick (Jul 31, 2008)

perttime said:


> (oops: didn't realise this is the NorCal forum. My location is a bit wrong for that...)


No problem - it's an off topic thread  This is awesome!


----------



## Rhymenocerus (Jul 17, 2010)

Id get off my bike and applaud if I got passed by one of those guys. Its scary enough going down on a lawnchair with wheels called a bike.


----------

